# go all funny inside



## Baba May

Salutare !

Se dă un text în care două femei discută despre haine și pantofi, în timp ce le probează. 

“What do you think he’ll say when he feels this material?” said Valerie mischievously. “Oh, and I nearly forgot the shoes. These are his favourites. When he touches these, he’ll go all funny inside.” The girls collapsed laughing as Valerie modelled her shoes. 

Expresia "he'll go all funny inside" ar însemna "o să-i placă foarte mult"?

Baba May


----------



## jazyk

Va avea o senzație ciudată.


----------



## farscape

Nu cred că e o traducere potrivită, jazyk 

 Să luăm următorul exemplu: "that just thrills me to bits and makes me go funny inside because I’ve been part of helping that happen" - faptul de a fi contribuit la un lucru (bun) îți dă o senzație ciudată? Cred că nu 

Mai degrabă e similar cu "feel warm inside" sau "makes me warm inside" care s-ar traduce prin mă face să mă simt bine (lăuntric), mulțumire interioară, (o mică) satisfacție personală.

Revenind la OP: when he touches the shoes, "he'll go all funny inside" -> va muri/se va topi de plăcere. Baba May, cred că ești pe-aproape


----------



## Baba May

farscape said:


> when he touches the shoes, "he'll go all funny inside" -> va muri/se va topi de plăcere. Baba May, cred că ești pe-aproape



Perfect! Asta căutam, expresii care să se potrivească în context. Mulțumesc


----------

